# Smooth wood handles? Hands slipping? Non-Slip Grip Tape



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I think my jorgy clamps could equally benefit from this.
Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot… when I found the rubber tape, I also spotted some non-slip strips for use on stairs. I cut that into smaller strips and wrapped a few handles. It works, but it's sorta rough on the hands and it does tend to peel at the edges.
.
.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That's clever. Since it sticks to itself it should stay on good when tightening the clamp. Glad to hear it doesn't work loose when undoing the clamp handle.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks joe
a great tip

and i just happen to have some
for my wrists
from CVS pharmacy
3" wide x 2.2 yards long
called gentle wrap
for compression and support
tan color


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice tip, I've have a few Jorgies and have never been a fan of the maple handles. I do like the new rubber handles that Jorgensen is now sporting. They're finally making their way into the stores.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Interesting Joe. I usually throw on some black electrical tape in a pinch, but I may go and get a roll of this. Thanks.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

I just ordered some from Lee valley. It never occurred to me that I could find the same thing in a drug store. Who woodah thought. great idea. Some people call us cheap, I like to think thrifty.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I used some golf handle grip tape. Worked pretty good too. Also, used marine self adhering tape, but it seems to wear fairly quickly.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

There is another product used in sports equipment like Hockey Sticks
Here is a link to a random example: Hockey Stick Grip Tape

Most sporting goods stores will have a product like this that generally work. They can come in a variety of colors etc.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

Funny, I prefer the maple handles over the plastic/rubber ones. I had been buying some Jorgy cabinet master parallel clamps in twos over the last year or so, to try to build out my assortment. I already had two of the 48" ones, and needed two more, when I saw Menards had them on sale (they NEVER go one sale) for $29 (regularly $45!), but it was a sale that ended on Dec 9th - the day I saw the ad! So I ordered them online for store pickup. Much to my chagrin, when I picked them up, they were the new "improved" kind with the rubber/plastic handles. Sigh, now my set doesn't match! I'll leave those as the last ones I reach for, and won't be sticking anything on the nice maple handled ones! Anyone want to trade?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I will have to give this a try on my early model Bessey parallel clamps. As I read this, I was going to suggest the tennis racquet re-grip stuff but you covered that too. The brand I get (Wilson) has a "cushion grip" version. It's slightly spongy. I think it will work well.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I guess I am messy, mine have enough dried glue on the handles to make for a sure grip.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great solution, thank you for sharing


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks folks. That's what's great about this site… sharing of information is a great way to learn new ideas and techniques.


----------

